# Next MI Dendrobatid Society Meeting 8/29



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all,

The next Michigan Dendrobatid Society meeting will be held Saturday, August 29th at Joshua Willard's place of business (Josh's Frogs- Herps Feeders and All The Reptile Supplies You need). Josh will provide burgers and dogs - everyone please bring a side/drinks/chips/etc. The meeting will start at noon.

Address:
440 Corunna Ave
Unit B
Owosso, MI 48867
1-800-691-8178

Post if you're attending/what frogs you're looking for/what you have available!

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be there. I'll probably have a couple leucs for sale and might be looking for some nominat imitators


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I will be coming. I will have a bunch of cobalts froglet if anyone is interseted.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I shot a quick email to the MIFroggers addy about joining, but haven't heard anything back. I relatively new to frogs, but am definitely hooked. I picked up a trio of cits from josh not too long ago. Is there a website to with more information or someone I can contact or something?

Alex


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I know the guy who typically does the emails is busy with a new job. I'll go ahead and add you.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Ouch! This is on the same day as the Bromeliad show at the Matthaei Botanical Gardens!

Actually, I think I'll be wrapping up a vacation up north. Maybe I'll be able to hit the meeting on the way back with the whole family. That should be fun for them....
ha.
Anyway, I hope to be able to stop in.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm pretty sure the bromeliad show is Aug 22/23. Or at least that is the days I'll be there...

Rob


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Ah, I hardly looked at the online calendar. It's a Bonsai show and sale Aug. 29.

Rob, the calendar says the brom show is the 15-16.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello fellow Michiganders, Im hoping to make it to the meeting at Josh's place. I live in the "upper thumb of Michigan" so it will be a good 2 hour plus adventure for me. I have been dealing with Josh for a year now and asked him about finding some Strawberry Pumilo's and he told me to post it here to see if anyone has some for sale they could bring to the show. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone. Whats the "scoop" on joining the MIFroggers, is there a website that I can check it out. I live in the middle of nowhere (1 1/2 hours from any civilization LOL) so it is difficult for me to go to meetings and stuff. My job gets me near Josh's place during the middle of the week, but that dont do me anygood to go to meetings on the weekend, plus after driving all week, I dont get too excited about driving on the weekend. Just curious on whats a MiFrogger ?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Dan,
I grew up in the thumb. Good times.  I was just up there a few weekends back. 

The meetings are pretty cool. It's a chance to meet people, trade or buy frogs, pick up supplies to skip paying shipping and see the host's collection of animals.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I live up in Midland, but go to school down in Albion. I'll probably be coming up from there. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

I picked up a mossy from the Taylor show from a vendor that I suspect to be a member of the forum. I'd be interested in picking up another one, if he has any more. 

Alex


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wondering If anyone is bring froglet and what they got?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We have Standard Lamasi, Orange Terribilis, Azureus, Cobalts, Leucs, Super Blues, and Black Bassleri. I also have Phelsuma Klemmeri. We probably could make up some firebrat cultures to bring if anyone was interested.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I forgot to add that we are selling a female Santa Isabel and 2 adult Escudos, one is a 99%probable female.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever put a list together of who has got what and who is breeding what? (for the Mi dendro meeting ppl). I would like to know this so I can try to get something new that isnt that common to our group.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's under the User CP button where you can look at the "Social Groups". There's a mini forum there where everyone talked about what they had.

Edit: Nope, I'm wrong. But there is an old thread around here someplace...

Here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/27826-who-has-what-frogs-mich-surrounding-areas.html


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Still looking for some Strawberry Pumilo's if anyone has some,
Dan


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone have an extra male Azureus?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn I have open waters for scuba that weekend! Figures . . . How often are these meetings I would like to join and hopefully go to the next one . . .


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

nathan said:


> Damn I have open waters for scuba that weekend! Figures . . . How often are these meetings I would like to join and hopefully go to the next one . . .


Every other month.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Ill definitly try and make the next one if I can. My luck it'll fall on the weekend of the tinley park NARBC lol


----------



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

what time is the meeting? i have some family stuff to do that day but maybe might miss it hahaha anyone driving by or near the novi area want to carpool? pm me


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

The meeting will start at noon.

I'm heading up from Albion most likely. Less than a week away!


----------



## sideshow201 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike T and I will be there.
Hopefully finding some yellow galacs or citrons for me.

Jeff (from G.R.)


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Occidentalis said:


> The meeting will start at noon.
> 
> I'm heading up from Albion most likely. Less than a week away!


The meeting is in 11 days. Just letting you know so you dont head up there this weekend.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha. Oops. 19th, 29th, same day, right? I was on the wrong day on my calendar. Finishing up research, moving back in to school, and all this is throwing me for a loop! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey guys I maybe able to make it depending on the time. Josh I am sorry I havent gotten you pictures of the roaches but I could bring them then. I will get some pics tomorrow for you if your still interested. I am looking for plants and frogs anything but cobalts. 
thanks 
Road


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be there, and may bring a few people with me.
Here`s what I have:

*Froglets:*
5-6 G&B Auratus froglets-$20 each
5-6 Oyapock froglets-$45 each
4 Mint Terribillis froglets-$70 each
3 Inferalanis froglets-$45 each
2 Intermedius froglets-$60 each

*Adults:*
1 Adult Female Cobalt-$65 
10-12 unsexed Adult BL Vents-$35 each

*Pairs/groups:*
Proven Cobalt pair-$250
Probable pair Panguana Lamasi-$120
Proven group(4) of BL Vents-$250
(Prices negotiable)
PM me if interested, I probably wont bring any unless someone wants them.
See ya there!
~Å


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I guess I'm going to be looking for 1-2 nominant imitator females, if anyone has some...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a handful of fine spot azureus if anyone is interested.... shoot me a PM and I can send you some pics. 7 available in total - all are juvenile but are approaching adult size and age.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

therizman2 said:


> I have a handful of fine spot azureus if anyone is interested.... shoot me a PM and I can send you some pics. 7 available in total - all are juvenile but are approaching adult size and age.


Sent you a P.M. Therizman


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be coming this weekend I have some Man Creek Froglets doing very well if anybody is interested just PM me.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm tentatively planning on being there, but I'll be an hour or so late since I have to drop off orchids for a wedding in Saline. If you want any foliage plants or bromeliads, better pre-order. I can bring anything listed at joshsfrogs.com, or something else if you have requests! You won't get anything if you don't pre-order.

Free and cheap orchids at my greenhouse. But you have to pick them up. It is out of the way for many of you, but if you did want to come down after the meeting, I'd be happy to load up your cars with orchids.

Rob


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

That sounds great! We will definitely take you up on that!



littlefrog said:


> I'm tentatively planning on being there, but I'll be an hour or so late since I have to drop off orchids for a wedding in Saline. If you want any foliage plants or bromeliads, better pre-order. I can bring anything listed at joshsfrogs.com, or something else if you have requests! You won't get anything if you don't pre-order.
> 
> Free and cheap orchids at my greenhouse. But you have to pick them up. It is out of the way for many of you, but if you did want to come down after the meeting, I'd be happy to load up your cars with orchids.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

I will be there. Josh I will bring he roaches. I would also like to make the trip to get some plants from the greenhouse. I also have a 40gal long tank that has a false bottom and is planted. Also has a small water fall thing. Comes with a stand but no lights. I am will take offers and trades pm with what you got. Looking for anything except cobalts 
Thanks 
Road


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Just so you know, it is just orchids that are free and cheap. Other plants are still just as cheap as always, but regular price. I need to raise my prices... *grin*

Rob


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm having some trouble viewing your store section of your website. I've seen the stuff on Josh's site... is it the same thing?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll have 2, 3 month azureus (45ea) and around 5 2 month luecs (35ea) available - pm me if you want me to set some aside for you.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone interested in buying 3 Imitator Intermedius I bought from Josh a month ago, I need to make room for some Azureus Im hoping to get from Therizman. Pm me and make a reasonable offer, 
Dan


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...is-standard-lamasi-leucs-superblues-more.html

Here is what we have to bring to the meeting. I also have phelsuma klemmeri 4-5 months old, sexable.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Occidentalis said:


> I'm having some trouble viewing your store section of your website. I've seen the stuff on Josh's site... is it the same thing?


Yes, they are the same thing. My website was hacked a few weeks ago and I haven't had a chance to rebuild it.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

I plan on attending I will have

Camo auratus 
leucomelas
azureus
C. azureiventris
intermedius

I also have a half a bale of course excelsior I might split up
Pm me if interested


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

becky and i will be there.


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

My wife and I will be there.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Josh and Zach. The place looks great. There was a great turn out. Lots of new faces this time. So, who's hosting the next one?


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

I too had a great time ! that was my first meeting and it wont be my last ! I want to thank Josh and the Michigan Froggers for a great first time meeting ! Nice to meet everyone.
Dan


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Ashley and I had a great time, and it was nice meeting you all. Picked up some wonderful plants from Rob (littlefrog) as well.

Thanks to the hosts and everyone else for being so courteous. Hope you all liked the guac!


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey guys I had a great time at there meeting! However I did have a question. I know that Marcy Sieggreen was there and I was wondering if anyone by chance had her email. I would like to email her b/c I am a biology major who is going to graduate in dec. and would like to work at a zoo. I would like to talk to her and see if I would be able to get an internship or something. Any help would be great! Again had a great time at the meeting! thanks Josh enjoy the roachs!


----------

